# VERIZON VOICEMAIL ****Help****



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello,

My dads droid x cant delete voicemails after listening to them. He hits 7 and it doesnt delete. I can keep hitting it and still does nothing. Has anyone else had this issue? Did it happen after the most recent update? The phone is fully up to date with all OTA. Could it be verizons voicemail that is a problem? Any useful input on this issue would be so appreciated, he already hates his phone haha. And Id like to help him.

(Before you all tell me to have him use Google Voice, that option is off the table so please try not to reply with that. I use Google voice on my nexus its great but I need an answer to this issue.)


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Bretski169 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My dads droid x cant delete voicemails after listening to them. He hits 7 and it doesnt delete. I can keep hitting it and still does nothing. Has anyone else had this issue? Did it happen after the most recent update? The phone is fully up to date with all OTA. Could it be verizons voicemail that is a problem? Any useful input on this issue would be so appreciated, he already hates his phone haha. And Id like to help him.
> 
> (Before you all tell me to have him use Google Voice, that option is off the table so please try not to reply with that. I use Google voice on my nexus its great but I need an answer to this issue.)


Does he wait until the automated voice says "press 7 to delete"?


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Is he just hanging up after pressing 7 or is he pressing * afterwards to end the call?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnfranckiv (Jul 18, 2011)

Before the message plays press 33 then 7 to delete.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

